# Question for all surrogates



## surrogate013 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi so i had kind of a personal question for all surrogates. Trying to work out how this journey is going to affect my relationship and family in general. DH is supportive but I do not want this to have a negative effect on my own family.
How did being a surrogate effect your marriage or relationship, are you stronger now? How did you keep the romance going when you were 'trying' to get pregnant? Does anybody have any tips for keeping life as normal as possible.
Thanks Beck xx


----------



## Janey waney (Sep 3, 2013)

hi it's gd that ur dh is very supportive that's very important when doin surrogacy . As long as he knows  that's u must refrain from sex for a while .  Well just till ur a couple of months pregnant or whenever u feel safe to . Doesn't mean u still can't have a love life  have u told your children and other mainly members?  If u have there support that helps to . I rnt gunna lie and say every one will agree with what  ur doin  becos u get sum very ignorant people out there but if u do come across them don't let it get to what ur doin is a fantastic thing.and u shud be proud.
I'm very lucky as my new partner of nearly 3yrs has been fantastic and loves my Ips we all get on so well were all best friends now and wev only known each other 3mnths .
My ex husband sed it was my thing  and let me get on with it  wich I did  but I think it's better when u have the support of ur partner. I hope iv helped abit.


----------

